# Bleeding the ABS pump



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

The procedure in the Bentley and in VAG COM states to open and connect the front bleeder screws with some sort of vacuum bleeder, then cycle the pump. I don't have that kind of equipment, so I just cycled the pump and then bled the brakes. Seemed to work (firm pedal).

Has anyone opened a bleeder screw and then cycled the pump? I'm kind of afraid to. I'm afraid the pump will very quickly drain the master cylinder of fluid. NE1?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

My read on the Bentley ABS bleeding process...you connect a power bleeder to the MC, then crack open both front caliper bleeder screws and cycle the ABS system till now bubbles come out of fluid stream...then repeat process with both rear calipers open slightly. After that is done..no visible bubbles, you do a normal power bleed with the MKV sequence (which is different than other VW's...or all other cars I've owned for that matter)...
MKV sequence: Left Front, Right Front, Left Rear, Right Rear.
After doing the normal power bleed..you then do 5 pump bleeds (press pedal gently, open bleed screw, hold pedal down, close bleed screw, release pedal) per wheel in the same sequence.
I'd not attempt this without a power bleeder (like Motiv) since its tank would keep fluid in the system while you cycle the ABS etc...As you posted...doing it with just the MC fluid tank would be risky...not much fluid in there to be crackin open both bleed screws at once!


----------

